# "Find nearby missing photos" not working



## kb5 (Nov 7, 2017)

When searching for missing photos in Lightroom CC Classic, after finding the missing photo and after checking the box “Find nearby missing photos” when I hit “Select”, Lightroom does find nearby photos sometimes but most times only the one photo gets reconnected. This happens when there are numerous photos in the same found folder. Is there a fix for this because I have many photos that need to get reconnected to the catalog.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 7, 2017)

Check in the folders panel to see it the folder itself is also shown as missing. If so, it is much better and easier to reconnect the folder. Right-click on it and choose 'Find Missing Folder'.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 7, 2017)

And by the way: if you do this for the top most missing folder, then Lightroom will reconnect the entire hierarchy at once.


----------



## kb5 (Nov 7, 2017)

Thank you Johan for your prompt reply. In the folders panel I do see folders with question marks on them under the old drive where the photos used to be, however they have "0"s or no photos in them. I can right click and map to the new drive where the photo now are but of course there are no photos to reconnect with. At the top of the panel I do have "Missing photographs" which show up in grid view.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 7, 2017)

Do you have a recent backup of the catalog? The action to reconnect images has probably caused these zero counts, so the damage is now done. The easiest solution is to start again with a backup, and this time reconnect the folders right from the beginning.


----------

